# 05 WSD Lemonds



## texsun (Jan 7, 2002)

All

Looking for a bike for my Mom, who is riding close to 150-200 miles per week. Heard that Lemond revamped their 05 lineup. Anyone have any details that you can share?

Tex


----------



## mcgarry (Mar 31, 2004)

There is a women's version of the new Versailles, in 49W and 53W. Spec-wise it is the same as the Versailles reported elsewhere in this forum (steel/carbon frame, lots of 105). It is silver with blue decals. It should retail for around $1700. I only know this because I bought one.



texsun said:


> All
> 
> Looking for a bike for my Mom, who is riding close to 150-200 miles per week. Heard that Lemond revamped their 05 lineup. Anyone have any details that you can share?
> 
> Tex


----------

